# Freebies = might take a while hahah



## epoch (Jun 27, 2016)

I need some incentive to continue practicing to draw on tablet. SO! I am drawing some freebies 

*First come first served!* Once I am finished with one drawing, I will move on to the next person who requested. 

My art style changes depending on my mood+how busy I am, so please know that the art style you get *will be random.*

Please also keep in mind that I might take a while to finish a piece.. either because 1. I can't draw on tablet for some reason jsdhfklaj or 2. I am busy.

One last thing; you may make only *one request at a time*. If you'd like to make another request, you may do so after I have finished your last piece, but remember that this is a freebie thread, and I am doing these for free; I'd like to give everyone a chance to get a freebie.

Feedback and advices are appreciated 



Spoiler: Finished arts (newest to oldest)
























































Up next: Tangle



Spoiler: Latest Speedpaint


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe my one of my ocs will help you in your practice? They're in my signature. It's okay if you decline though c:

Thank you for considering ~


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe anyone from here?


----------



## epoch (Jun 27, 2016)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Maybe my one of my ocs will help you in your practice? They're in my signature. It's okay if you decline though c:
> 
> Thank you for considering ~



Cute OCs! Thanks for helping, I'll work on one as soon as I get home 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bloody_House said:


> Maybe anyone from here?



Sure thing ~


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/455104.kia? thank you!


----------



## epoch (Jun 27, 2016)

kianli said:


> https://toyhou.se/455104.kia? thank you!



Oh! She's adorable <3 Added to the list


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe my Oc?


----------



## Ossy (Jun 27, 2016)

maybe you can draw my mayor?


----------



## Milleram (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe one of my OCs?

http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Vampire-Chibis-for-sweet-misery788-393351228

I'd love it if you could draw the guy in the middle, as I don't have much art of him. If you'd rather draw one of the other two though, that's cool too.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 28, 2016)

Anybody you like from here if you are interested! ♡

Have fun practicing drawing on your new tablet. Also out of curiosity, what tablet did you get? I am trying to look for an affordable tablet to buy for my birthday. :0


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe my OC, Polyeena, please?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 28, 2016)

https://charahub.com/character/889350/Touma ? ty


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 28, 2016)

How about my dork? 

http://imgur.com/a/jvQpE


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2016)

Any of mine if you're interested?
http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters


----------



## epoch (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the requests everyone!



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Maybe my one of my ocs will help you in your practice? They're in my signature. It's okay if you decline though c:
> 
> Thank you for considering ~



Finally finished my first digital art ever, FruitsChinpoG's OC! (sorry if he looks too feminine :<)


Spoiler: Nami :)











Kinda mucked up on the shading and lineart.. I didn't know how to shade until I got to the clothings, and even then, I have no idea how to do wrinkles ^-^' 

I know it's not all that great.. but it's a start, right?? I need feedback, guys!!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jun 29, 2016)

Aaaaaa, he looks wonderful, thank you so much! * U*


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh that looks so good! You're really good at highlighting and shading skin. :3

May I ask what tablet you are using? :0


----------



## epoch (Jun 29, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Anybody you like from here if you are interested! ♡
> 
> Have fun practicing drawing on your new tablet. Also out of curiosity, what tablet did you get? I am trying to look for an affordable tablet to buy for my birthday. :0





Skweekerz said:


> Oh that looks so good! You're really good at highlighting and shading skin. :3
> 
> May I ask what tablet you are using? :0



Oh, sorry I didn't see your question yesterday!! I am using a Wacom Intuos Pro Medium  

And thank you ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Aaaaaa, he looks wonderful, thank you so much! * U*



Thanks, and you're welcome!


----------



## Wewikk (Jun 29, 2016)

I have an old oc but shes similar to my animal crossing character I thaught I would have you look at her see what you can do?
Her name is Sophie


----------



## Tangle (Jun 29, 2016)

Would you draw Tangle as a neko? and if you wanna draw two that's fine with me^^
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?374727-Tangle-s-Art


----------



## epoch (Jun 30, 2016)

Bloody_House's OC !



Spoiler











I think I'm getting the hang of drawing with a tablet... ^-^'


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 30, 2016)

maybe somebody from here?

thanks for considering!


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 30, 2016)

epoch said:


> Bloody_House's OC !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh thank you! I love it alot!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

would you be interested to draw him?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 30, 2016)

snoozit said:


> would you be interested to draw him?



Aww Makoto lol
He's the best


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 30, 2016)

snoozit said:


> would you be interested to draw him?



You sure do like him alot xD


----------



## Tensu (Jun 30, 2016)

Can you try him? I love your art! 
Taiyō
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Aww Makoto lol
> He's the best





Bloody_House said:


> You sure do like him alot xD



of course. hes my bae <3


----------



## epoch (Jun 30, 2016)

kianli said:


> https://toyhou.se/455104.kia? thank you!



I was going to draw yours next but it says character does not exist 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

epoch said:


> I was going to draw yours next but it says character does not exist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks everyone <3



OOPS lol can you draw https://toyhou.se/453672.marie instead?


----------



## Tangle (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh um did you see my post? I just wanna make sure since it was the last one one page two XD


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 30, 2016)

Your examples are really good!
Perhaps maybe one of my OCs tickle your fancy?
http://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters

Thanks for considering! Keep up the good work, would love to see some more from you


----------



## epoch (Jul 1, 2016)

Tangle said:


> Oh um did you see my post? I just wanna make sure since it was the last one one page two XD



Ah, yes I saw everyone's post  I'll get to yours soon, don't worry <3

I'm doing this as first-come-first-served, sorry for not mentioning that in the first post ..

Maybe I'll do a raffle next time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> OOPS lol can you draw https://toyhou.se/453672.marie instead?



working on it now ~


----------



## epoch (Jul 1, 2016)

WIP \^o^/


Spoiler: i am trying. my best. help


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 1, 2016)

its looking really good so far!


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

epoch said:


> WIP \^o^/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i am trying. my best. help



ahh that's so cute so far!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 1, 2016)

epoch said:


> Ah, yes I saw everyone's post  I'll get to yours soon, don't worry <3
> 
> I'm doing this as first-come-first-served, sorry for not mentioning that in the first post ..
> 
> ...


Ah alrighty! Thank you!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow that wip looks amazing so far ^^


----------



## epoch (Jul 2, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> its looking really good so far!





kianli said:


> ahh that's so cute so far!!





Utarara said:


> Wow that wip looks amazing so far ^^



Thank you guys <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i think this is finished... ouo



Spoiler











i uh.. still don't know how to do backgrounds and @kianli I'm sorry I didn't do the Meow logo on the sweater.. I couldn't make it work ><


----------



## namiieco (Jul 2, 2016)

epoch said:


> Thank you guys <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Wow, looks great  I can tell your getting the hang of colouring


----------



## epoch (Jul 2, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Wow, looks great  I can tell your getting the hang of colouring



Thank you! and yes, I believe I'm learning quite quickly haha



D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Maybe my Oc?



Starting yours next


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you! Sorry I just got this.. I'm using my phone since my mom turned off my Wi-Fi on my iPad :/


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 3, 2016)

I did not know if you saw mine but I think you will like mine?


----------



## epoch (Jul 3, 2016)

Wewikk said:


> I did not know if you saw mine but I think you will like mine?



I saw yours, don't worry! I will get to it as soon as I finish with the requests that came before yours. 


Also, I'll be going out of town for 3 days so sorry for the delay!


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2016)

if you're still doing these please consider mine 
http://sta.sh/22cewl8ovj4e?edit=1


----------



## epoch (Jul 4, 2016)

D3athsdoppelganger's OC is done!



Spoiler











Had some trouble with the wings and scarf :/


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 4, 2016)

your art is great!! 
I'll put my mayor for consideration if you'd like ~




Spoiler: xx


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 4, 2016)

epoch said:


> D3athsdoppelganger's OC is done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh you are so good with human anatomy XD
then theres me 
i draw lil cheebs


----------



## epoch (Jul 4, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> your art is great!!
> I'll put my mayor for consideration if you'd like ~
> 
> 
> ...





GoldieJoan said:


> if you're still doing these please consider mine
> http://sta.sh/22cewl8ovj4e?edit=1



Both of yours listed c:



Skweekerz said:


> Gosh you are so good with human anatomy XD
> then theres me
> i draw lil cheebs



aaa,you are too kind!! thank you ;u;
your chibis are way cute!! i cant really draw cheebs too well XD


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 4, 2016)

epoch said:


> Both of yours listed c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its basically huge heads, big eyes, and nubby limbs lol
thank you though cx


----------



## epoch (Jul 6, 2016)

Ossy said:


> maybe you can draw my mayor?
> 
> View attachment 176226



Ossy's mayor!



Spoiler


----------



## meowduck (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey  are you still taking requests?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 6, 2016)

wrong account


----------



## epoch (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry, I accidentally replied under my sister's account. Yes, I can take your request, though it may take a while as there are many requests I still have to do. If you're ok with waiting, feel free to make a request c:


----------



## meowduck (Jul 6, 2016)

Awesome !!
Would you mind drawing my mayor Everette? take as much time as you'd like to get to her c:
Thank you so much!!!<3


----------



## Ossy (Jul 6, 2016)

epoch said:


> Ossy's mayor!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OOOOH I look so cool!!! Thank you


----------



## Le-Vane (Jul 7, 2016)

Oooh I like your style so far!

Drawing on a tablet can certainly get some getting used to, but once you do, it's really worth it. Especially with some of the effects and colors you can achieve!  Best of luck to you with practicing~

And of course, I wouldn't mind some art either if you're up to it > u < No pressure tho!
Here are some of my babs ♥


----------



## epoch (Jul 7, 2016)

Le-Vane said:


> Oooh I like your style so far!
> 
> Drawing on a tablet can certainly get some getting used to, but once you do, it's really worth it. Especially with some of the effects and colors you can achieve!  Best of luck to you with practicing~
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ~ Yeah, drawing on tab can be a little confusing sometimes like it's already been a week since I started??? and I'm still not used to it hhaha

Your OCs look so adorably interesting, I can't wait to draw them ;uuu;b


----------



## Amilee (Jul 7, 2016)

aaah i really like your art  
i need to try to get used to my tablet too xD i never thought it would be so hard o.o
could you maybe do her: http://sta.sh/21jn9w8h4ge9
in either outfit is fine 
thanks for considering c:


----------



## epoch (Jul 8, 2016)

GUYS I lost my tab pen! I took the tab out of town with me so I could continue working.. Had it with me until I headed back home, and I finished with Ossy's mayor drawing on the road.

So I took a break and put my tablet and laptop in my bag. INCLUDING THE PEN and I know this for a fact because my pen fell from my seat while I was putting the tablet in my bag and I KNOW I picked it up.. 

Now I just checked my bag and it's not there. I am worried sick, I don't want to buy a whole new pen when I know I can find it somewhere in the house/car. 

Requests are currently on hold for now until I find my pen and requests are still open... sorry for the inconvenience everyone


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

epoch said:


> GUYS I lost my tab pen! I took the tab out of town with me so I could continue working.. Had it with me until I headed back home, and I finished with Ossy's mayor drawing on the road.
> 
> So I took a break and put my tablet and laptop in my bag. INCLUDING THE PEN and I know this for a fact because my pen fell from my seat while I was putting the tablet in my bag and I KNOW I picked it up..
> 
> ...



Sorry that happened. :'<
Good luck finding your pen.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 8, 2016)

oh god D: hope you find your pen soon!
maybe someone can help you find it? c:


----------



## epoch (Jul 9, 2016)

Great news, everyone! I have found my pen!!!!!! In the laundry room.. 

I figured I put my bag down flat on the ground and it looked like my pen rolled out somehow?? 

Anyways, I'm back in business, thanks to everyone who was concerned <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



amye.miller said:


> Maybe one of my OCs?
> 
> http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Vampire-Chibis-for-sweet-misery788-393351228
> 
> I'd love it if you could draw the guy in the middle, as I don't have much art of him. If you'd rather draw one of the other two though, that's cool too.



Working on your middle OC ~ 

edit: oh, if you don't mind, I'll be trying out a different art style for him ;u;


----------



## Milleram (Jul 9, 2016)

epoch said:


> Great news, everyone! I have found my pen!!!!!! In the laundry room..
> 
> I figured I put my bag down flat on the ground and it looked like my pen rolled out somehow??
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm looking forward to it!  And yeah, feel free to experiment! That's what art is all about.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

epoch said:


> Great news, everyone! I have found my pen!!!!!! In the laundry room..
> 
> I figured I put my bag down flat on the ground and it looked like my pen rolled out somehow??
> 
> ...


Congrats on finding your pen again ^ ^


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 9, 2016)

epoch said:


> Great news, everyone! I have found my pen!!!!!! In the laundry room..
> 
> I figured I put my bag down flat on the ground and it looked like my pen rolled out somehow??
> 
> ...



Those laundry rooms. Always stealing our tablet pens.
I'm glad you found it though!


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool take your time if you have any questions about my oc and have trouble with this one I have some anime characters you can try?


----------



## epoch (Jul 10, 2016)

amye.miller' s OC!



Spoiler












it is finally done !! I tried making the lines neater, and rather than using the marker to sketch, I used the pen tool.. also tried adding more colours in shading. And added a background! Hope you like it!! c:

edit: fixed some shading hehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2016)

My mayor Aerin (and maybe Muffy with her?) There are pictures in the info box below, just click her name


----------



## Milleram (Jul 10, 2016)

epoch said:


> amye.miller' s OC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! He looks so cool! I love everything about it: His hair, his pose, how you drew the blood... Thank you so much! It's perfect. <3


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

epoch said:


> amye.miller' s OC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it look really good ovo


----------



## expired_yogurt (Jul 10, 2016)

(／≧ω＼) could you draw



Spoiler: dis ma boi


----------



## epoch (Jul 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My mayor Aerin (and maybe Muffy with her?) There are pictures in the info box below, just click her name


Got it 


amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! He looks so cool! I love everything about it: His hair, his pose, how you drew the blood... Thank you so much! It's perfect. <3


Aaaaaa I'm  glad you like it!! ♡♡ thank you so much for the tip ~


Utarara said:


> Wow it look really good ovo


(灬?ω?灬)♡


expired_yogurt said:


> (／≧ω＼) could you draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok!!! c:


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 10, 2016)

epoch said:


> amye.miller' s OC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgosh


----------



## epoch (Jul 10, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> omgosh



;w;

Yours is next, my friend~ you have so many OCS and all of them look so fun to draw..I can't decide which I should draw!!! XD is there anything in particular you want??


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

hi hi could you draw my mayor for me: 
 
thank you so much


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 10, 2016)

epoch said:


> ;w;
> 
> Yours is next, my friend~ you have so many OCS and all of them look so fun to draw..I can't decide which I should draw!!! XD is there anything in particular you want??



As long as it's cute it's fine with me! XD


----------



## epoch (Jul 10, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> As long as it's cute it's fine with me! XD



aa okie!! Maybe I'll try my hand on chibi-style for yours ;v;


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 10, 2016)

Just checking on progress on my character haven't heard from you in a few days?


----------



## epoch (Jul 10, 2016)

Wewikk said:


> Just checking on progress on my character haven't heard from you in a few days?



Hello, sorry if I wasnt clear.. I am doing this on a first come-first served basis and there are 4 people ahead of you.. It's only fair that I finish those requests first before I start yours. I am so sorry, please be patient ><


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 11, 2016)

http://file.toyhou.se/images/1667818_05BpjvJDT7pMph6.png
Mind drawing him please?c:


----------



## epoch (Jul 11, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Anybody you like from here if you are interested! ♡
> 
> Have fun practicing drawing on your new tablet. Also out of curiosity, what tablet did you get? I am trying to look for an affordable tablet to buy for my birthday. :0



Skweekerz' OC and the first chibi I've ever drawn!!



Spoiler: Twigs












Tried to follow the "big head, tiny body", but not the chubby part.. because she has a pretty thin build. 
I guess I should do better on the outline because she looks like she's melting into her clothes ^^;
and sorry for the lame background, I'm still trying to learn how to do those XD

Anyway, hope you like it ~ <3

edit: fixed the ears a bit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myuchuu said:


> http://file.toyhou.se/images/1667818_05BpjvJDT7pMph6.png
> Mind drawing him please?c:



Listed


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

epoch said:


> Skweekerz' OC and the first chibi I've ever drawn!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS CUTE AND AT THE SAME TIME BEAUTIFUL! (Also you drew art for a character that had barely any, which is awesome!)
Thank you so much! I love your chibi style. cx

Do you have a Toyhou.se so I can credit you? :0


----------



## Amilee (Jul 11, 2016)

Amilee said:


> aaah i really like your art
> i need to try to get used to my tablet too xD i never thought it would be so hard o.o
> could you maybe do her: http://sta.sh/21jn9w8h4ge9
> in either outfit is fine
> thanks for considering c:



aah i just want to make sure you saw that D: it was shortly before you lost your pen^^
i really like your art so i would love to see her in your style :3


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 11, 2016)

If you would draw my Mayor Pen I would be honoured  I would love any style you choose to practice with 
References in my avatar, signature and this pic that started my whole "Mayor Pen signature look" lol


----------



## Tensu (Jul 11, 2016)

Just popped back in here to say how much I'm loving your art! I really see an improvement!


----------



## jiny (Jul 11, 2016)

hi! would you be willing to do another request from me? ^^

anyone from here would be appreciated!


----------



## epoch (Jul 11, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> ITS CUTE AND AT THE SAME TIME BEAUTIFUL! (Also you drew art for a character that had barely any, which is awesome!)
> Thank you so much! I love your chibi style. cx
> 
> Do you have a Toyhou.se so I can credit you? :0


I'm so glad you like it!! <3 I don't have a Toyhou.se, but it's all right~ ^^ thank you ;www;



Amilee said:


> aah i just want to make sure you saw that D: it was shortly before you lost your pen^^
> i really like your art so i would love to see her in your style :3


Yepp, saw your post dear c: thank you!!



The Pennifer said:


> If you would draw my Mayor Pen I would be honoured  I would love any style you choose to practice with
> References in my avatar, signature and this pic that started my whole "Mayor Pen signature look" lol


Ooooh, nice mayor style lol I love how you matched with the barred knifejaw XDDD



Azure said:


> Just popped back in here to say how much I'm loving your art! I really see an improvement!


Thank you so much!!! \(^u^)/ <3



kianli said:


> hi! would you be willing to do another request from me? ^^
> 
> anyone from here would be appreciated!


omg!!??!??!?!? All your OCs are sooo adorable ;uuuu; I'll get you back in line then hahah ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Maybe my OC, Polyeena, please?



#1 Senpai is next :3

I'm so happy there are a lot of requests, it gives me a reason to continue drawing aaaaaa <3 thank you everyone~~


----------



## epoch (Jul 12, 2016)

#1 Senpai's OC! c:


Spoiler: Polyeena











enjoy!! ^^

edit: fixed some minor mistakes


----------



## Tangle (Jul 12, 2016)

I was wondering if I could know the progress of mine? ^^
I'm just really excited!


----------



## epoch (Jul 13, 2016)

Utarara said:


> https://charahub.com/character/889350/Touma ? ty



Utarara's OC!



Spoiler: Tou











I tried my best to follow her description, which was very helpful. Oh, but I had no idea what her bottom half looked like.. Hope you like it.


----------



## epoch (Jul 13, 2016)

Created my first speedpaint for Utarara's OC, in case any of you are interested 

If it seems like I don't know what I'm doing, it's because I'm a noob and I don't really know any shortcuts/techniques in Paint Tool Sai..

It's also the one of the reasons why it's sped up 32x XDD


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

epoch said:


> Created my first speedpaint for Utarara's OC, in case any of you are interested
> 
> If it seems like I don't know what I'm doing, it's because I'm a noob and I don't really know any shortcuts/techniques in Paint Tool Sai..
> 
> It's also the one of the reasons why it's sped up 32x XDD


ohoho i am honored xD
I love it thank you <3


----------



## epoch (Jul 14, 2016)

Utarara said:


> ohoho i am honored xD
> I love it thank you <3



You're welcome c:



aleshapie said:


> How about my dork?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jvQpE



Alesha's mayor!



Spoiler









without text [x]
transparent [x]



In all truthfulness, this is the most detailed work I have ever done even though it isn't that good XD

The dress kinda stumped me, and I almost forgot the fancy pin... which was a bit difficult because I don't really know how to draw flowers hehe ^^'






Enjoy!!~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 15, 2016)

epoch said:


> #1 Senpai's OC! c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polyeena
> ...


So nice!! Thank you DD


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 15, 2016)

I like everyones oc and i'm looking forward to seeing mine when its done also I like the speedpaints?

Thanks and I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 16, 2016)

epoch said:


> You're welcome c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah i think you really did a great job with her


----------



## epoch (Jul 16, 2016)

Amilee said:


> aaah i think you really did a great job with her



aw thank you ;w;


----------



## aleshapie (Jul 16, 2016)

epoch said:


> You're welcome c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its amazing! Noob?! I think not! She is wonderful!! Imma send you a treat! Would you prefer tbt or a collectible??


----------



## epoch (Jul 19, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Any of mine if you're interested?
> http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters





Spoiler: Pokemanz' OC











Enjoy <3






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also!!! Lately I havent been feeling as motivated to draw anything.. 

One reason, I had a huge art block when I was working on Pokemanz's OC Amber and I had no idea how to draw her. It took two days to get my gears running.
I also feel like I am not improving at all. I'm not saying I will quit, but maybe I should take a small break.
Lastly, anxiety is slowly creeping in and I can't concentrate because of... many obligations that I need to attend to.

So. Yes, I am stopping for a bit. I am sorry to those who I didnt get to yet. But, don't worry !! I'll be back when I 'recover'. That's a promise!

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Its amazing! Noob?! I think not! She is wonderful!! Imma send you a treat! Would you prefer tbt or a collectible??



Aaaa thank you so much ~
You don't have to send a treat omg XDD <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 19, 2016)

epoch said:


> Spoiler: Pokemanz' OC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAAAAAT
YOU HAVE IMPROVED SO MUCH!! ♡
*o*
You got way better with anatomy and coloring! :3



also by any chance do you accept second submissions cause honey, that art is gorgeous ♡♡♡

i wish I could color hair and clothes like you > <'

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also love how you include the speedpaints now cx


----------



## epoch (Jul 21, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> WHAAAAAT
> YOU HAVE IMPROVED SO MUCH!! ♡
> *o*
> You got way better with anatomy and coloring! :3
> ...



UM!!! Omg thank you so so much Skweekerz, your comment cheered me up ;AAAAAA;
If you want to make a request, I can work on it right after I get these requests finished <3

-----------------------------------------------

I guess I can draw occasionally.. my tablet has been taunting me O-o
I figured if I take my time and not rush, I can cope a little better. I guess the amount of requests I received kinda intimidated me. I know I'm not _obligated_ to do these, but I really want everyone to be happy ^^'

So yeah. I'll continue.. but please don't rush me. Please!! I get super anxious whenever someone asks how the art of their OC is coming along or if I'd already started on it :c

And I am working to improve my art, I can't just... not draw XD 

*SO*



Wewikk said:


> I have an old oc but shes similar to my animal crossing character I thaught I would have you look at her see what you can do?
> Her name is Sophie



Here's Wewikk's OC ~


Spoiler











Enjoy!!


----------



## Elov (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh wow, I can't believe I never saw this thread until now. I know you were saying you had artblock etc, but seeing how many freebies you've completed for everyone I'm really amazed. The pieces you've completed in just one month is how much finished pieces I complete in 2-3 years. So I honestly find what you've done with just this thread alone is really impressive. c: 

Since you said you were going to try to start up again I'll submit my oc here as well, if that's okay with you. [x] >< Take all the time with you need, and if you never get to it that's okay. Thanks so much, and good luck on your improvement journey as an artist. ^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 21, 2016)

epoch said:


> -snip-



She's so gorgeous I love her!! The pose and everything is perfect. The improvement you make with each picture is incredible, you definitely have a lot of potential!

I'm surprised you got art block with her though. She's one of the easier characters I would think since she's your basic peppy sparkly cute girl. 0: Still I'm happy you managed to pull through.

I'll be using this pic for my refs for sure. <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

epoch said:


> UM!!! Omg thank you so so much Skweekerz, your comment cheered me up ;AAAAAA;
> If you want to make a request, I can work on it right after I get these requests finished <3
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...



Aww! That was the goal! >v<
But yeah totally! I'd love if you could draw this new cutie: http://toyhou.se/485980.alara
And take as long as you need haha


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 27, 2016)

I love the drawing I might have some of my favorite anime characters that you might like to draw?

Thanks


----------

